# Rooster or hen? Breed



## mmangan1188 (Jul 25, 2017)

Hello, I'm new to chickens just started raising them not too long ago. I have this chicken not sure if it's a hen or rooster and curious of the breed. I think it's a black Cornish cross possibly. Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

How is It? Looks like a hen to me.

Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I thought the same thing but I'm wrong so often I kept my fingers still.


----------



## mmangan1188 (Jul 25, 2017)

nannypattyrn said:


> How is It? Looks like a hen to me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T580 using Chicken Forum mobile app


Seems ok just isn't getting along with my rooster. No crowing or other rooster behavior, the neck feathers had me concerned but has no saddle feathers. It may be because the rooster is slightly smaller than this hen, maybe intimidated. My chickens free range and this one has been staying outside at night recently. I may have to confine the rooster for a few days and reintroduce


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

My post should have said "how OLD" is the chicken? Sometimes when the hen "comes of age" the roo can gett a bit aggressive, esp if he's young too. Unless he's hurting her, he may just be trying to establish his authority in the flock.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome to the chicken forum and the wonderful world of chickens!!!I think you have a rooster there....


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

It sure could be if it's not very old and just developing it's roo feathers.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Going with a roo.Usually a pullet that has a comb and wattles that far developed will already be laying eggs.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My first thought was a roo.


----------



## mmangan1188 (Jul 25, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> My first thought was a roo.


Anyone need a rooster in NWGA? Lol


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

LOL, sorry . I have 8 right now.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Lol me too I have 8 too many lol

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

Its a roo. His shiny feathers and pied wings are so beautiful!


----------

